# مندوبة شركة افون للمكياج والعطور بحفر الباطن



## lo0oly (23 أبريل 2012)

وصلني جديد المكياجات والعطور من شركة افون وهذه صور بعض العطور والمكياجات 

عطر رير بيرلز يمتاز برائحة الازهار اللامعه بقلب الماجنوليا النقي والبرقوق المتلألئ



السعر ب162



عطر اتيرنال ماجيك عطر خلاب بمزيج من الورود الناعمه ونبات الاورس الممزوج بالفانيليا واخشلب الغابات الكريميه 



السعر قبل ب162 والان ب89


عطر ليتل ريد درس ماء برفان 


[/url السعر ب159



عطر كريستيان لاكروا نوى الرجالي والنسائي 
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]


السعر سابقا ب229 والان ب144



مجموعة ليتل ريد 







فرصه اشتري لان العطر عليه تخفيض ب97 ريال بدل 159
والمسكرا ب40 بدل 66ريال
والاظلال 57 بدل 95
والروج ب45 بدل 75 

واللي حابه اي شي تطلبه من الشركه تقولي المنتجات اللي نزلت صورها موجوده عندي

وواللي تبي اطلبها اشياء ثانيه حياها تقولي طلبها وطلبه وحياكم حبايبي
هذا رابط شركة افون موجود كا اللي تبينه فيه 
ايفون العربية السعودية
للتواصل هذا رقممي يرجى مراسلتي عاالواتس 0506263822


----------

